# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  شرکت پرتو نت بوشهر

## fakhravari

شرکت پرتو نت بوشهر جهت تکمیل کادر خود در استان بوشهر از افراد واجد شرایط در حوزه دیتا بیس و برنامه نویس تحت وب دعوت به همکاری می نماید.

عنوان شغلی : برنامه نویس دیتا بیس
مسلط به SQL Server و Query نویسی 
مسلط به مفاهیم دیتابیس (Stored Procedure, Function, View, …) 
علاقمند به تحلیل داده و گزارش سازی 
آشنایی با SQL Profiler

عنوان شغلی : برنامه نویس تحت وب 
مسلط به ASP.Net MVC
مسلط به EF و linq
مسلط به HTML5,CSS3,JQuery
آشنایی با SQL Server

متقاضیان واجد شرایط میتوانند رزومه خود را به ایمیل زیر ارسال نمایند و یا با شماره تلفن‌های زیر( فروغی فرد) تماس حاصل نمایند.

تلفن: 07733443700

موبایل: 09375725930

آدرس ایمیل: info@partonet.ir

وب سایت: partonet.ir

----------

